# Mixed up Sram components not working



## Minty95 (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi all

I recently changed most of my Sram components on my Orange Pro RX9 Gravel bike 1 * 11 speed setup (it was at the beginning an Apex 1*11 setup)
I now have added :
*New*
Cassette SRAM XX1 XG-1199 10-42 TECHNOLOGY XG (_*Before it was a CS-PG-1130-A1 - 11-42t PG 560 gms TECHNOLOGY PG*_)
Derailleur Sram Force 1 Type 3.0 11v Noir Long chappe CABLE PULL RATIO Exact actuation (_*Before it was a Apex RD-APX-1-A1 CABLE PULL RATIO Exact actuation)*_
SRAM Chaine X1 11 Vitesses (_*Not sure what chain it was before*_)

*Original, not changed yet....*
Front lever Apex SB-APX-B1

The gear changes are far from optimal, so I guess I've got one or more wrong components somewhere,
I'm fairly sure it's the cassette, Possibly because it's a XG and the rest is PG.....am I right thinking this ?
If so what cassette can I use, must I reinstall a CS-PG-1130-A1 (It weighs in at 540 gms that's why I changed it, but if I right I might have to re buy it again, as there aren't many 10-42T cassettes from Sram)data:image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhAQABAIAAAAAAAP///yH5BAEAAAAALAAAAAABAAEAAAIBRAA7

I'm used to Shimano on my MTB where everything just works, whatever the model, but with Sram, I can't seem to get the right parts together, many thanks

Hoping someone can clear things up for me


----------

